
TechShop shuts down all U.S. locations, declares bankruptcy - altstar
https://techcrunch.com/2017/11/15/techshop-shuts-down-all-u-s-locations-declares-bankruptcy/
======
mindcrime
Mondo lame. :-(

That said, I can't help but wonder "what the heck happened" since this seems -
to me - to be such an obviously good idea. Was TS just mis-managed, or is
there actually something fundamentally wrong with the business model?

I am a member of a non-profit makerspace which has been growing steadily over
the years, and we have observed that most - if not all - of the "for profit
makerspace" type ventures in our area have failed. But is there some
fundamental reason why? I'm not sure anybody can really say right now.

------
mattbillenstein
That's a bummer -- it's something that should definitely exist, but it seems
really hard (impossible?) to figure out a price that works I would guess.

